# Little Bay De Noc



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Headed to the UP to hit a few outback Bluegill Lakes, but will also be close to Little Bay De Noc..............have never fished it, but we plan on taking the sleds and giving it a shot.

Would take any advice, here or in a PM.....thanks.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hellllloooooooo.......anybody in there.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I never made it over there this year, mostly because its been really slow. I've been keeping tabs on it though.

But, I hear that the snow and slush on the ice is really nasty right now. Pretty much every truck is needing to be shoveled out for an hour once stuck right now.

If it were me though, I'd just walk out at the Gladstone Harbor and throw untipped #7 or #9 Jigging Raps or #2 or #3 Shiver Minnows. That'd be an easy trip for you. No need to go all over hell if you don't have a couple days to figure the bay out.

Get ahold of The Bait Shop Guy on here...he'll have the Raps and Shivers in his shop too. Good guy!

Walleye season ends Friday...


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark I agree with UPT about touching base with Chris (BSG) and for the sake of simplicity just going out from Gladstone....you could spend a lot of time trying to figure LBDN out. Jigging #9 raps on the humps and tip ups with sucker minnows in <20 FOW are my standard approaches through the ice there.

Biggest consideration is like UPT stated - it's all over on Friday.

However there are still good opportunities after then for perch, whitefish, and burbot on both LBDN and Big Bay de Noc - Chris can fill you in.

Good Luck and Have Fun - lots of deep snow here still!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

uptracker said:


> I never made it over there this year, mostly because its been really slow. I've been keeping tabs on it though.
> 
> But, I hear that the snow and slush on the ice is really nasty right now. Pretty much every truck is needing to be shoveled out for an hour once stuck right now.
> 
> ...


Just curious, why un-tipped? My experience with rapalas is they are better with a minnow head (saginaw bay/river) Can't get a lot of them to go on a bare rapala.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys.......yeah, we knew the last day for Walleye and Pike would be Friday...we were pretty disappointed, but this is the only time frame we could all get away at the same time. We are leaving really early and hope to be there at noon on Thursday and will most likely concentrate of Walleye and Pike the first two days and spend Saturday and Sunday working for Gills.

I will touch base with BSG for some input.....while we are going for Pike and Walleye, I would really like to get into some Burbott and White fish water. 

Thanks again.


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Why does walleye close on friday? Aren't the bays part of the great lakes? Saginaw bay is opened year round....just wondering why they would have a different interpretation of what the great lakes are up that way?!?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

castforcash said:


> Why does walleye close on friday? Aren't the bays part of the great lakes? Saginaw bay is opened year round....just wondering why they would have a different interpretation of what the great lakes are up that way?!?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL





Rule book says lower great lakes are year round and UP great lakes and inland waters close on march 15th and open again on May 15th. I am not sure why there is a difference

tjstebb


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Never knew that, thanks for the info...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Got your PM 2Paws, and sent a reply.



> Just curious, why un-tipped? My experience with rapalas is they are better with a minnow head (saginaw bay/river) Can't get a lot of them to go on a bare rapala.


Most people do tip the treble hook with a minnow head. I'm pretty aggressive with my jigging technique, and quite frankly, I will jig the heads off the bait! That, plus it just plain works, workin' it plain Your jig will swim in a much larger circle without a minnow head on it. As a result, I can no longer fish in a shack with another person. The bait swims out too far and snags the other guys line:lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

msfcarp said:


> Just curious, why un-tipped? My experience with rapalas is they are better with a minnow head (saginaw bay/river) Can't get a lot of them to go on a bare rapala.


It's different everywhere you go. The big water walleye around my home won't even touch a Rap or Shiver of any size. I have to downsize to small spoons with full minnows and untipped rattle body baits in the 1 1/2"-1 3/4" size...even in heavy current and even on 10# fish. On a inland lake I fish around here, I have to use a #3 Pimple with a minnow head or I'll go fish less for a while.

I try not to use a head on a Rap or Shiver just because I have it in my head that it affects the action. Some places it's needed though.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> Got your PM 2Paws, and sent a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do tip the treble hook with a minnow head. I'm pretty aggressive with my jigging technique, and quite frankly, I will jig the heads off the bait! That, plus it just plain works, workin' it plain Your jig will swim in a much larger circle without a minnow head on it. As a result, I can no longer fish in a shack with another person. The bait swims out too far and snags the other guys line:lol:


 Oh yea, agree with it affecting the action. I turn the bottom treble around so the back hook is parallel with the body, and use a small head, cut just behind the gills, and carefully hooked through the center of the head. All done right, and it allows the rap to swim fairly free, you can feel when the head gets off kilter.

We did catch more fish swallowing the whole rap this year by more aggressive jigging than we normally do. Took about 20 years to figure that out!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

uptracker said:


> It's different everywhere you go. The big water walleye around my home won't even touch a Rap or Shiver of any size. I have to downsize to small spoons with full minnows and untipped rattle body baits in the 1 1/2"-1 3/4" size...even in heavy current and even on 10# fish. On a inland lake I fish around here, I have to use a #3 Pimple with a minnow head or I'll go fish less for a while.
> 
> I try not to use a head on a Rap or Shiver just because I have it in my head that it affects the action. Some places it's needed though.


Funny how that is, might as well throw away your tip-ups on saginaw bay, other places they are the ticket.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

msfcarp said:


> Funny how that is, might as well throw away your tip-ups on saginaw bay, other places they are the ticket.


I wouldn't necessarily go that far...we've pulled walleye, pike, lakers, and a random whitefish on tip ups through the ice on the Saginaw Bay...when rigged right, they can be a killer tactic!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get back to you guys earlier, work was a bear tonight and still didn't get everything done that I needed, will have to call my partner in the morning to get him to square some things away.

Anyhow.....just wanted to thank everybody for the input and PM's....just a bit after midnight....plan on pulling out of here at about 3 am, so I have just enough time to go lay down for a few hours and not be able to go to sleep, wondering what I am forgetting 

I think this will be our last big ice whoorah, we only have a few days, so we plan on fishing nonstop.

Chris if you're working the shop tomorrow, we'll see you for bait, tackle and advice.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice drive so far


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading down tonight to fish for a few hours. How is the ice out of gladstone?
more concerned with if there is any slush/snow on top as i'm looking to just drive the truck out tonight.thanks


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Access and ice was very sloppy on Sunday and Monday. Cold temps on Tuesday and Wednesday firmed up most of it, but there were still deeper slush pockets to plow through. With all the slush freezing under my truck while I fished yesterday, I wasn't able to put it in gear when I went to leave! Had to let it run for a while before it thawed enough put it in gear. Hoping the single digit temps last night firmed it up enough that there are no more slush pockets, and we can get around fairly easy for the last couple days of the season.

Got three undersized fish on Sunday. Monday was the worst trip I had all season. Only marked one fish, and the current was so strong, even with a #9 Rap, my line was at almost a 45 degree angle. Wednesday night I got 2 shorts, one 16 incher, and lost one other fish.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You guys do any good?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

We didn't have any luck with Walleye and Pike, but caught a ton of Gills and some Crappie and Perch. Any trip back to the UP is a great trip, but we really had a good time.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

